# Propride Is Here!



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi All,

I thought some of you might be interested in seeing some pics of the new 3P hitch. We've gone out the past two weekends and have thoroughly enjoyed towing our SOB. Frankly, last fall with the Equal-i-zer I just wasn't comfortable. Don't get me wrong. The Equal-i-zer has helped me tow three other TT's in fine fashion and it's also an excellent hitch. I just wanted something that would put virtually all sway issues to rest. The ProPride hitch does just that.

In addition, Sean Woodruff (President of ProPride, Inc.) is absolutely awesome to work with.







I mean, how many company presidents put their cell phone number on the installation instructions!!

I realize this is a big investment but I'll be able to take it with me from TV to TV for years to come. I will admit there is a bit of a learning curve to hitching up but I think I'm on the short-end of the curve.

Happy camping,

Greg


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sure resembles a Hensley Arrow! If it works as well you'll love it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks very nice. Glad it is working out for you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to hear its working well ! keep us posted. i may be next getting one....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice to see competition in the marketplace.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Greg!!! We love our Hensley and, as you say, the investment moves from TV to TV so there'll never be need to invest in something else. I'm convinced that once one tows with this technology, there's simply no going back.

Happy towing!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I'm convinced that once one tows with this technology, there's simply no going back.


So Wolfie, doesnt that limit you to only pull-through sites.....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

How did the price compare??? I hope with 
some competition that prices may come down.

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I'm convinced that once one tows with this technology, there's simply no going back.


So Wolfie, doesnt that limit you to only pull-through sites.....








[/quote]

"No going BACK"....not "BACKWARDS"... in fact, "BACKING UP" is a piece of cake (Yup. _WITH_ ice cream on top!)

Now...BACK to the original topic.....


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

borntorv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought some of you might be interested in seeing some pics of the new 3P hitch. We've gone out the past two weekends and have thoroughly enjoyed towing our SOB. Frankly, last fall with the Equal-i-zer I just wasn't comfortable. Don't get me wrong. The Equal-i-zer has helped me tow three other TT's in fine fashion and it's also an excellent hitch. I just wanted something that would put virtually all sway issues to rest. The ProPride hitch does just that.
> 
> ...


WHAT? _Someone_ put my cell phone number in the instructions? WHAT? NO WAY!....

Just kidding...









By the way, along with company president, I also empty the waste baskets and sweep the shop floor...









Thank you for the kind words, Greg. Glad to hear you like it. It sure looks nice on an Outback!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

SWEET!!! i love it--i want one tooooooooo--


----------



## Helheim (Apr 28, 2008)

How easy does yours come apart when you are unhooking? Mine is a bit sticky. It's a great hitch though and customer service is top notch. I drove about 784km, 487m, back from Montana to Alberta in the wind and rain, semis passing me, etc and not once did I feel unsafe.

Here are a few pictures of mine:
Pic1
Pic2
Pic3
Pic4
Pic5
Pic6


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Helheim said:


> How easy does yours come apart when you are unhooking?


Hey, Devin, yours looks great too. I didn't realize you also had an Outback.

One thing to keep in mind when unhitching is that the weight distribution jacks will not ALWAYS need to be all the way to the bottom when the spring bars are loose enough to allow unhitching. If the vehicle is a little nose down in relation to the trailer you will not have to bottom the jacks to keep the proper angle on the hitch head.

Also, once you use it a few times you'll get some of the powder coat out of the inside of the hitch box and it will get less "sticky." We don't actually put much powder in there but by electrically charging the part the powder does get attracted into the box.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Sayonara - You have to get one of these, it's the only thing you don't have!! (just kidding...) BTW, I'm just about finished with the rack I welded onto to the back of the 32BHDS. It'll carry my bikes (4-5), generator, wood, etc. I'll get some pics out after the paint dries.

Jim - Competition is always good when you're the consumer, right? Also, well done on the new Burb. I know you were looking into one for a long time. Bet that 3/4-ton pulls the 28BHS like a dream.

Wolfwood - No going back? Amen to that!!

MaeJae - The price was about $1,000 cheaper than what I understand the "Orange" hitch sell for. I paid a bit over $2K. I guarantee there will be competition for price, otherwise we'll eventually have one less hitch manufacturer. Especially as the ProPride users start to report in.

tlasseig - All ya gotta do is tell Sean and he'll hook you up! Guaranteed.

Helheim - As I mentioned in my original post, I'm still getting the hitching/unhitching process perfected. Knowing how low or high to adjust the tongue jack before unhitching is still an uncertainty. I also ran into a challenge hooking up last Sunday for the trip home. I realized both the main hitch head and the receiver that slides into it were pointed down into a mild "V" configuration. I tried several times to get the receiver in but it would bind and not seat sufficiently. Each time I tried I realized I was digging into the ground under the rear tires of the TV. This just compounded the problem. Finally, I put some leveling blocks under the tires of the Suburban and also raised the tongue on the SOB so the two pieces were in line and I was able to back right in. There probably is a simpler solution but I had already bothered Sean once that day so didn't want to wear out my welcome. Since Sean visits Outbackers.com maybe he'll share some wisdom on the subject???


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

hey borntorv,
couple of months ago after 1 trip we here ready to chuck it in do to sway with TT--Sean contacted me and with words of wisdom and encouragement talked us thru our Equilzersway hitch ---now, that being said, we have done a couple of small mods to the outie, but the next one is a PROPRIDE!! 
i am in retail and when you can freely contact "upper management" and get a response in laymens terms as to your problem WITH a fix, that points me in the direction i want to go in-







...we have lost so much in retail when the "big boxs" have shoved the Mom and Pop out of the way--while we have gotten the sway downfor the most part, i feel let down somewhat by the equilizer and while i didn't do enough homework on the hitches, thats my bad







, 
Sean, after all this being said, propride will be the new mod for my outie and 07-crewmax! your the MAN!!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the Hensley and you can tighten or loosen the WD bar to get the hitch to go up or down to match the stinger!!!! and use the trailer jack too!! When I unhitch I loosen the WD bars and then lower the trailer jack and watch the stinger in the receiver to get a small gap at the top then you know the weight is off the stinger!!!! Pull the pin and drive the truck forward!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What are those 2 pipes sticking up where the cover should be? Can you still use your cover?

For me my Equal i zer works so well I can't see spending any more money, I can drive in 40 mile cross winds, have big Semi's pass me, drive on uneven roads and break hard going down hill and not one bit of sway.

This to me seems more like a Advertisement for Sean's hitch then a discussion. I still stand on the theory that if you have problems towing with a Equal i zer then you either don't have the Equl-i-zer set right or you have too much trailer for your TV, I think the money would be better spent on a bigger TV instead of a High Tech Bandaid. Funny how every time the Hensley's or the P3 hitch is discussed it is always compared to the Equal-i-zer.

Maybe if the President of the company was not always in the discussion I would not think this way.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Are you saying Sean contacted you out of the blue and helped you with the setup of your hitch, that was not one he sold or sells?

N7OQ, your opinion is always welcome, but I'm very VERY thankful Sean is so willing to particpate here. Go back and read some of the threads about the Hensley - owners are very passionate about them and seem to feel compelled to explain how well they work at any opportunity. Maybe that reads like a commercial to you, but the testimonials of people that were previously skeptical like me are pretty convincing to this doubting Thomas. Sean has never made an unsolicited advertisement post. In this case, he has answered some specific questions for which I imagine the people asking are rather thankful.

As many have explained, this type of hitch is no more a "bandaid" than is buying a 5th wheel over a TT, or buying an Equalizer in the first place. Big heavy trailers are inherently prone to instability and sway, and there are several ways to deal with it with varying degrees of success. I am personally very comfortable pulling my 35' (with tongue) 10,000 pound trailer in my burb at 70mph with the Reese dual cam, so this hitch is probably not in my future. If my wife starts driving, that would likely change.



tlasseig said:


> hey borntorv,
> couple of months ago after 1 trip we here ready to chuck it in do to sway with TT--Sean contacted me and with words of wisdom and encouragement talked us thru our Equilzersway hitch


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Whoa Bill, relax.







Since the ProPride hitch is a new product and not a lot of first hand information has been shared I thought some of our fellow OB's might be interested. As I mentioned in my original post, I used an Equal-i-zer with three previous travel trailers and it did indeed work great. I also understand the Reese dual-cam, Hensley and Pull-Rites are all excellent devices. I'm glad your current hitch is serving your needs well and I wouldn't change if I were in your situation. However, my decision to move to the 3P was based on my Equal-i-zer being maxed out (1,000/10,000) for the SOB I tow now and a desire to reduce sway as much as possible. I liked the technology and the price over the Hensley.

If I could swing a 1-ton that would be great, but since I have kids to haul, a pick-up doesn't work for me right now. If Chevy, Ford or Dodge come out with a 1-ton SUV then sign me up. In the mean time I've got the heaviest duty Suburban they make and it has plenty of capacity relative to our SOB. The only shortcoming is the Burb's a bit short on wheelbase which is why the 3P was a perfect hitch for my situation.

As for Sean, all I can tell you is he's been a total professional to work with and I've seen no evidence of inappropriate solicitation. Frankly, I'm appreciative of his comments so that those of us who have purchased a 3P can get input directly from the manufacturer. Just think how helpful it would be if a rep from Keystone came on this site occasionally to clarify our issues and concerns. For those who haven't invested in a ProPride, at least you can better understand the product and make your own decision on its value.

As for the "2 pipes", those are jacks that are used to tension the weight distribution spring bars. They take the place of the bar tool that comes with the Equal-i-zer. The SOB 32BHDS doesn't come with a "cover" as the propane tanks are stored in a separate compartment.

Rip, thanks for the input.

Greg


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If anyone feels there has been inappropriate solicitation, please bring it to the moderators or Dougs attention.

As for Sean and his hitch, he was explained our guidelines as far as solicitation and so far, I have not seen anything other than help or answers to questions. We have a member here who designed a hitch and posted many a thread and pictures regarding it. After the unit was 'on the market' so to speak, a request was made to him also regarding solicitation and no problems have been had there either.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

^^^^I agree with what John said ^^^^


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would agree with John and Andy as well.
Sean has been very good about offering helpful advice without pushing his interests too much.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

$2500?

Call me when the $1500 dollar rebate is available.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think your Burb is more than a adequate as a TV, where I have a problem is when someone tries to tow a 28' or larger trailer with small 1/2 ton like a Explorer and they think they are safe if they just put on a Hensley or the now ProPride. And it seems every time the Hensley thread comes up Equal-i-zer is the hitch they compare it to or the one they put down.

Didn't know you had a SOB, wonder if the ProPride can be installed on a Outback and still install the cover. I have a hard enough time getting off and on the cover with my front jack add 2 tall springs and might be a real problem.



borntorv said:


> Whoa Bill, relax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

FZ1dave said:


> $2500?
> 
> Call me when the $1500 dollar rebate is available.


I'm holding out for the $2100 rebate


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would agree with John and Andy as well.
> Sean has been very good about offering helpful advice without pushing his interests too much.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK that is a good thing I guess, but doesn't it seem a little funny how he hangs out here with free advice and doesn't even own a Outback. Does he even own a trailer?


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures and info on the new hitch. I was interested to see some of the design changes and differences, being a Hensley owner. Had it not been for Outbackers.com - I would have had no idea that the newer ProPride hitch was out there. I think Sean is just a passionate about what he is doing as we are about our Outbacks. Thanks for all the info. Us techies like to keep up to date on what is available.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Didn't know you had a SOB, wonder if the ProPride can be installed on a Outback and still install the cover. I have a hard enough time getting off and on the cover with my front jack add 2 tall springs and might be a real problem.


Can't speak for the ProPride but I have a Hensley and an Outback (Hensley is now on Outback #2). Both have had covers (and power jacks) and neither has been an issue. In fact, it sounds like it may be easier with the Hensley.....


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I would agree with John and Andy as well.
> Sean has been very good about offering helpful advice without pushing his interests too much.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK that is a good thing I guess, but doesn't it seem a little funny how he hangs out here with free advice and doesn't even own a Outback. Does he even own a trailer?
[/quote]

I would like someone that manufacturers the bike racks to hang out here and fix our problems







I can see where it might rub some people the wrong way. I don't know anything about these hitches so I went on to see what this is about and I have to say when it came to Sean's post of What? someone put my telephone number on the paperwork and he proceeded to answer questions....I immediately thought now there is someone with good customer service and a sense of humor. He obviously wants his customers satisfied, his product working correctly and performing what it is intended for and the result may be more customers for him. Obviously, I am fed up with the people that don't care once the item is sold to you....customer service today stinks so I found it refreshing that he is willing to answer questions. Cristy


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Whoa... I didn't mean to stir up the cynics.

Here is my point of view on the whole thing, for what it is worth. There is no one that knows my product AND the other products as much as I do. After all, it is my business to know about them. I would be willing to bet the farm that I have put more hours into studying and knowing about towing than 99.9% of the RV industry. Call me a bit of a goof ball, my wife does, but I study and learn from communicating with customers and listening to people using the products that are out there. I think it is my responsibility as a professional.

I don't hide the fact that I sell products. I use my own name in every single communication I have on the internet. Some companies like to play games by "participating" in communication on the internet under aliases. I even know one company that is currently paying bloggers to write about their product in order to create fake testimonial blogs linking to their site. These are the companies that create the cynics that end up getting on some of the transparent, helpful companies.

I don't have time to play those types of games so I comment and help where I can. I DO SELL PRODUCTS BECAUSE OF MY WILLINGNESS TO HELP. However, I don't help with some underlying intent of pulling the wool over eyes in order to sell products. Life is too short to attempt to keep those games straight.

I realize the cynics will always believe otherwise. That is their prerogative. I can only continue to move in the positive direction of supporting and servicing customers with the intent of creating the happiest customers in the RV world.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> I would agree with John and Andy as well.
> Sean has been very good about offering helpful advice without pushing his interests too much.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK that is a good thing I guess, but doesn't it seem a little funny how he hangs out here with free advice and doesn't even own a Outback. Does he even own a trailer?
[/quote]

I would like someone that manufacturers the bike racks to hang out here and fix our problems







I can see where it might rub some people the wrong way. I don't know anything about these hitches so I went on to see what this is about and I have to say when it came to Sean's post of What? someone put my telephone number on the paperwork and he proceeded to answer questions....I immediately thought now there is someone with good customer service and a sense of humor. He obviously wants his customers satisfied, his product working correctly and performing what it is intended for and the result may be more customers for him. Obviously, I am fed up with the people that don't care once the item is sold to you....customer service today stinks so I found it refreshing that he is willing to answer questions. Cristy

[/quote]

I agree it is hard to find someone who will support their product and I'm also tired of buying something and then later being treated bad when I need tech support, or get someone from another country who can't speak English.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel the same as everyone else.. Sean isnt pushing nothin too hard. I think his hitch is different and complicated.. We need him to help people understand what the idea is all about. I feel we should feel lucky to have him here. It doesnt really matter what it costs as everyone has a pocketbook versus there idea for the safety they feel they need . Many are perfectly happy with the eq or reese hitches, but others feel they need something else and go searching. We are lucky to have Sean here as someone to help us with his idea.

With what stuff costs anymore Sean isnt making anymore money than any of us.. He is just trying to make a living off of an idea. Takes big you know whats to even venture out on your own anymore... I for one have total respect for him.

I have pushed the limits way more than Sean ever has.

Knowone here ever ask me to stop on this forum. I just figured it was enough. I think it was fun for all but after that couldnt see pushing anymore. I was told thank you for stopping from various members, and was told to continue from various members also.. It was about 50/50 so I feel I stopped at the right time.

I am still working on the idea. Working to get it out there for commercial haulers right now.. Dont want to put it into the public till its proven in a commercial inviroment. My hog will take years to ever get it available to the public. Knowone is gonna help me with it so I am working on implementing my way. That is the number one reason I chose to leave my family and go on the road hauling new rv's... So I could talk to people.. Get into the RV industry and throw the idea to factories, dealers, and haulers. Its a long slow process for a lil guy like me.

I have just stopped talking about it here.

Sean is years ahead of me, people are interested in his product and since its totally new, many have questions.. Sure beats all of us speculating and wondering about a product.. The biz owner is right here with us.

What a great forum and an awesome bunch of genuine people we have here... Outbackers is still ahead of 99% of other forums on the net.. The owner and his helpers allow people to vent, and have the freedom to post there views more so than almost any other forum out there. It goes beyond owning an Outback.

I know some forums would shut down Sean and some forums would have deleted what Bill said. We are Lucky to have both of you... Bill you are every bit as important as Sean on this forum to me..

I'm thankful for both of ya!

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I feel the same as everyone else.. Sean isnt pushing nothin too hard. I think his hitch is different and complicated.. We need him to help people understand what the idea is all about. I feel we should feel lucky to have him here. It doesnt really matter what it costs as everyone has a pocketbook versus there idea for the safety they feel they need . Many are perfectly happy with the eq or reese hitches, but others feel they need something else and go searching. We are lucky to have Sean here as someone to help us with his idea.
> 
> With what stuff costs anymore Sean isnt making anymore money than any of us.. He is just trying to make a living off of an idea. Takes big you know whats to even venture out on your own anymore... I for one have total respect for him.
> 
> ...


OK is this where we all Hug!


----------

